# edellyttää



## Gavril

Päivää,

Olen tottunut (ehkä väärin) käyttämään _*edellyttää*-_sanaa englannin _imply-_sanan vastaavana. Mutta _edellyttää-_sanalla on myös merkitykset ”vaatia”, ”odottaa” jne., ja tuntuu, että näen _edellyttää _käytettävän useammin jälkimmäisissä merkityksissä kuin ensimmäisessä (”imply”).

Onko tavallista käyttää _edellyttää_ kun kyseessä on puolueeton looginen päättely?

Kävisivätkö yleensä esim.,


- _Teuvo sanoi, että hän halusi ryhtyä taas harrastamaan liikuntaa, mikä edellyttää, että hän on ennen ryhtynyt sitä harrastamaan ja sitten lopettanut.
_
- _Hän ei suoraan sanonut, että halusi lähteä, mutta kyllä äänensävy edellytti sitä._

- _Emme siis nouse junaan? Mutta eikö tämä edellytä, että on tarkoitus yöpyä tässä kaupungissa?_

- _Lauseke, ”*x *korotettu toiseen potenssiin on 25” edellyttää, että *x* on +/-5._


Vai antaako sana _edellyttää _”vaatimuksen” vivahteen näille lauseille? Esim. kuulostaako viimeinen virke siltä, että toinen kiistelisi toisen kanssa *x-*muuttujan arvosta ja ”vaatisi” toista hyväksymään, että sen arvo on +/-5?

Kiitoksia paljon,
Gavril


----------



## Hakro

Moinmutkainen kysymys, Gavril! Uskoakseni monet suomalaiset ymmärtävät edellyttää-sanan eri tavoin. Kerron tässä vain oman näkemykseni:



Gavril said:


> Olen tottunut (ehkä väärin) käyttämään _*edellyttää*-_sanaa englannin _imply-_sanan vastineena. Mutta _edellyttää-_sanalla on myös merkitykset ”vaatia”, ”odottaa” jne., ja tuntuu, että näen _edellyttää _käytettävän useammin jälkimmäisissä merkityksissä kuin ensimmäisessä (”imply”).
> 
> Onko tavallista käyttää _edellyttää_ kun kyseessä on puolueeton looginen päättely? _Harvoin_
> - - -
> - _Teuvo sanoi, että hän halusi ryhtyä taas harrastamaan liikuntaa, mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että hän on aikaisemmin ryhtynyt sitä harrastamaan ja sitten lopettanut.
> _
> - _Hän ei suoraan sanonut, että halusi lähteä, mutta kyllä äänensävy ilmaisi sen._
> 
> - _Emme siis nouse junaan? Mutta eikö tämä merkitse, että on tarkoitus yöpyä tässä kaupungissa?_
> 
> - _Lauseke (no comma here) ”*x *korotettuna toiseen potenssiin on 25” osoittaa, että *x* on +/-5._
> 
> Vai antaako sana _edellyttää _”vaatimuksen” vivahteen näille lauseille? Esim. kuulostaako viimeinen virke siltä, että toinen kiistelisi toisen kanssa *x-*muuttujan arvosta ja ”vaatisi” toista hyväksymään, että sen arvo on +/-5?


Olet oikeassa, Gavril. Silloinkin, kun suomalainen ei käytä sanaa _edellyttää_ vaan _tarkoittaa, merkitä, osoittaa,_ mielestäni lauseeseen sisältyy sivumerkitys _vaatia_.

Ehkä joku osaa selittää tämän selkeämmin.


----------



## altazure

Suomen *edellyttää* ja englannin *imply* viittaavat eri asioihin. *Imply* tarkoittaa, että asiasta A seuraa loogisesti ja todennäköisesti myös asia B. *Edellyttää* sen sijaan tarkoittaa, että jotta asia B  voi olla totta, asian A on myös oltava totta; asia A on välttämätön  ennakkoehto asialle B. Vaikka sanoja voi usein käyttää samassa kohdassa  lausetta, niiden näkökulma asiaan on eri.

He is going to buy a new car, which *implies* he'll go to a car dealership.
     > Koska hän aikoo ostaa uuden auton, on loogista olettaa, että hän myös menee autokauppaan.

Hän aikoo ostaa uuden auton, mikä *edellyttää* sitä, että hän menee autokauppaan.
     > Hän ei voi ostaa uutta autoa menemättä autokauppaan. Autokauppaan meneminen on vaatimus uuden auton ostamiselle.

*Edellyttää*  on sanana suhteellisen muodollinen tai kirjakielinen, joten sitä  käytetään puheessa ja kirjoituksessakin suhteellisen harvoin. Sama asia  ilmaistaan usein muilla tavoin, esimerkiksi:

Hän aikoo ostaa uuden auton, eli/joten/ja siksi/ja siten/ja niinpä hänen täytyy mennä autokauppaan.

Suomen kielessä ei ole täsmällistä vastinetta englannin sanalle *imply* loogisen päättelyn merkityksessä, vaan asia täytyy ilmaista jotenkin toisin.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos vastauksista, Hakro ja altazure. Muutamia lisäkysymyksiä:




altazure said:


> Suomen *edellyttää* ja englannin *imply* viittaavat eri asioihin. *Imply* tarkoittaa, että asiasta A seuraa loogisesti ja todennäköisesti myös asia B. *Edellyttää* sen sijaan tarkoittaa, että jotta asia B voi olla totta, asian A on myös oltava totta; asia A on välttämätön ennakkoehto asialle B.



Onko eroa myös siinä, millainen "pakko" on kyseessä sanoissa _imply_ ja _edellyttää_?

Kuten sanot, englannin *imply* tarkoittaa, että loogiikka tai todennäköisyys pakottaa tekemään tietty päättelmä. Sen sijaan sanat kuten *require *(_This job requires 5 years of experience_) liittyvät useammin ihmisistä johtuvaan pakkoon: vaatimuksiin, odotuksiin tai käytäntöihin.

Jos sanot, että A "edellyttää" B, voiko kyseessä yhtä hyvin olla loogiikan/todennäköisyyden pakko kuin ihmisistä johtuva pakko?



> Vaikka sanoja voi usein käyttää samassa kohdassa lausetta, niiden näkökulma asiaan on eri.
> 
> He is going to buy a new car, which *implies* he'll go to a car dealership.
> > Koska hän aikoo ostaa uuden auton, on loogista olettaa, että hän myös menee autokauppaan.
> 
> Hän aikoo ostaa uuden auton, mikä *edellyttää* sitä, että hän menee autokauppaan.
> > Hän ei voi ostaa uutta autoa menemättä autokauppaan. Autokauppaan meneminen on vaatimus uuden auton ostamiselle.



Ymmärränkö siis oikein, että on eri painotus ensimmäisessa lauseessa kuin jälkimmäisessä? Painottaako sana *edellyttää* autokauppaan menemisen tärkeyttä tässä tapauksessa -- ehkä koska joku on kieltänyt sitä -- kun taas ensimmäinen lause ei painota erityisesti kumpaakaan osaa (_Hän aikoo osta uuden auton_ eikä _Hän menee autokauppaan_)?



> Suomen kielessä ei ole täsmällistä vastinetta englannin sanalle *imply* loogisen päättelyn merkityksessä, vaan asia täytyy ilmaista jotenkin toisin.



Miten ilmaistaan yleisesti tätä merkitystä puhtaassa matemaattisessa/loogisessa yhteydessä? Miten suomentaisit esim.,

*"x =5" -> "x2 = 25"
*tai
*"x2 = 25" *is an implication of* "x = 5"


*Kiitoksia taas paljon,
Gavril


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Miten ilmaistaan yleisesti tätä merkitystä puhtaassa matemaattisessa/loogisessa yhteydessä? Miten suomentaisit esim.,
> 
> *"x =5" -> "x2 = 25"
> *tai
> *"x2 = 25" *is an implication of* "x = 5"*



Jos *"x2 = 25"*, niin* "x =* *5"* [tai –5].

Yhtälöstä *"x2 = 25"* seuraa, että* "x =* *5"* [tai –5].


----------

